# Sully has Lyme Disease



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sully had his annual vet visit this past weekend and we found out he has lyme disease . I was not expecting it at all because he has been acting fine and we always treat with advantix.
I guess there is severe and mild cases. We are treating him now with medication. I was reading a little on here about the disease but just wondering if anyone else's animals have it or your experiences with it. Keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

wow. did they just find it in bloodwork?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> wow. did they just find it in bloodwork?


Yes, it's part of his annual exam.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

wow. thats a great catch. the vets i saw in cali didn't do that. awesome to catch it early. noticing it behaviorally seems almost too late in the game. will keep him in our prayers for sure.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, yeah they do it in MA because we are a high risk state.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Advantix does not kill deer ticks according to my old vet, but Frontline does. My stepdad has Lyme disease right now, he was having dizzy spells, and they couldnt figure it out, then they did a lyme test as a last resort. He took like a month of antibiotics, and now he's fine. When I was young my best friend had lyme disease, and it was basically as severe as it gets, she was in the hospital for a couple weeks, and then had an IV at home for a few months, years later she is totally fine. With proper treatment, and especially timely detection, most cases are successfully treated.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I was using the frontline plus for a while but it wasnt completely controling the fleas so i switched. I know alot of people who have had it but haven't heard about many experiences with dogs and what the out come was. The vet didn't seem to concerned because it is common up north but still I don't want my Sully to be sick.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow that crazy.
im sorry to hear the bad news i'll keep sully in my thoughts!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh! I pray he will be ok but it sounds like a mild case right?
Sully is one of my all time favs on this site! Give him kisses from me k? 

I have never had to deal with lime disease so I can't really help, sorry.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor Sully I'm sending him some hugs. 

Mikado had Ehrlichiosis which is also a tick disease. He recovered quickly but I caught in the first day of showing sysptoms. Gracia died from Anaplasmosis.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

oh no I will keep you in my thoughts I pray all goes well for you and Sully. *hugs*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How is Sully doing?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> How is Sully doing?


He is doing good, thanks. I guess it doesnt start showing any symptoms until 5 months after they are infected(if thats true). Hopefully with the meds he will just live like he normally would. My poor buddy.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

poor Sully! i hope he gets well soon! give him a hug for me!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.
I'll be praying.
keep us updated on the recovery.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone...it sucks that they have to get sick.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I know its upseting when you hear he's positve, but he should be fine. A positive on the snap test only means that the have had exposure to lyme disease. Most dogs will never show any symptoms. If he does show any sympoms antibiotics are very affective for treating it. Hopefully Sully will never have any problems from it. Also so you know he will probably test positve for the next few years.
It is frustrating when you have them on prevenitive and then you find out that they werent very affective. I had Ellis on advantix all summer and he came up positive for anaplasmosis, which is another tick disease. Makes me wonder if I should even bother with prevenitive this year.


----------

